

The Future Of Television Isn’t About the Hardware - fcukdigg
http://www.macgasm.net/2013/05/29/the-future-of-television-isnt-about-the-hardware/

======
finalbroadcast
Apple isn't going to solve this problem more than anyone else looking to
change the balance of power, unless the big distribution companies get their
tithe, nothing changes.

~~~
fcukdigg
that's what they said about the music industry. ;)

